# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  novokuzneckaja VS elektrozavodskaya

## klopp

Hi, 
I found two rooms in these Moscow neighborhoods, and since I will live for 5 months in Russia I want to ask you: which one is better? The rooms are similar, but the price is different (the one in novokuzneckaja is about 5000 rubles more expensive). 
Thank you!

----------


## EfreytoR_S

Both of these neighborhoods have their pluses. Novokuznetskaya - it is almost the centre of Moscow (South of the Central District of the city); Kremlin, Moskva River, tons of museums, galleries, restaurants can be found nearby. Elektrozavodskaya (Eastern District) - old industrial neighborhood of Moscow with Yauza River and interesting mix of soviet-futurism & imperial architectural styles. There are also a lot of universities situated there, so students can be seen everywhere. 
So, it's up to you. 
P.S. As for me - I'd choose neither of them. Northwest Is The Best!!! =)))

----------


## klopp

The only two  rooms I found at the moment are in these areas... I haven't decided yet but novokuzneckaja attracts me because I can get to the Red Square by walinkg  ::

----------


## klopp

and what about (I will study in RGGU university by the way) 
Преображе́нская пло́щадь vs elektrozavodskaya?

----------


## Suobig

Not a big difference. From Преображенская It would be easier to get to Sokolniki park which is one of the best parks in Moscow (I live in Sokolniki, I know what I'm talking about!  ::  ) But Elektrozavodskaya isn't too far away also. 
If you're going to study in RGGU you should defintely choose Novokuznetskaya, because it would take you like 25 min to get to the unversity. How far is the flat from metro? It's better be <15 min. walking. 
And you can definitely get  from Elektrozavodskaya to the Red Square by walking, it would take you just 1.5 hours  ::

----------


## klopp

I decided not to go in novokuzneckaja apartment, it is too expensive for me  :: ( 
So: 
Novoslobodskaya is the RGGU subway station... the house of this lady in Elektrozavodskaya is 10 minutes by walking from the metro station, same thing for the house in Preobrazhenskaya. 
1) How long does it takes approximately from Elektrozavodskaya to RGGU? 
2)Which one neighborhood is better?  
thanks!

----------


## Suobig

According to google maps it would take you 40 minutes from Preobrazhenskaya and 50 minutes from Elektrozavodskaya.  
Neighborhood is OK, I don't think there's much difference. Red metro line is very quiet, not too many people even during rush hours. Don't know about blue line. 
There're plans for 2016 to build new metro line that would make your way from Elektrozavodskaya a bit shorter (probably much shorter, but I can't give you exact numbers. It would be 30-50% off, I guess). I don't know long it would actually take them to build it, but you probably should take it into account if you're planning to stay in Moscow for 5 years. 
Also Elektrozavodskaya is a bit closer to the center. It would take you like 3 stations to get to the Red Square.   *UPD:* actually google maps counts incorrectly. 
Real numbers would be: 
Eletrozavodskaya -> RGGU — 28 min. + 10 min. for you to get to metro
Preobrazhenskaya -> RGGU — 28 min.  + 10 min. for you to get to metro 
So it's exactly the same.

----------


## klopp

Yes, I have just checked... but according to Yandex Metro it is 18 minutes... I don't understand....

----------


## Suobig

> Yes, I have just checked... but according to Yandex Metro it is 18 minutes... I don't understand....

 Add time to get from the station to the university.
+ Yandex maps adds time to wait a train (2 min.)

----------


## klopp

very helpful... thanks!

----------


## Suobig

> very helpful... thanks!

 You're welcome  ::  Feel free to ask if you have more questions.

----------

